# what woman really mean.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

true story bro 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: Experience tells me do as your told and do the complete opposite of what you think is right!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pfft!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> pfft!
> 
> J
> xx


You know thats true!!! :wink:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Never a truer word written :lol: :lol:


----------

